# iBert



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Finally decided to get the iBert at C+M Cycles in NYC. I have a 2 year old and she loves her Kettler Kettrike but this will make it easier and faster to get to places, not to mention more fun.

Technically speaking, the iBert was very easy to install, but man, I had to try about a half dozen stem/handlebar combos for the seat to have enough clearance. And luckily, I had left considerable amount of steer tube, and it still barely fits. As you might see in the pic, the shifters and brakes just barely clear the area for the rider's knees.

My steer tube was 7.75". total steer tube with headset stack height is 5.25". The 'stinger' assembly (that attaches the seat to the steer tube) is about 0.75". Add that up and I'm left with 1" for the stem. Anything less, and i'd have to get a new steer tube assembly!!  

After pedaling this around a bit without my daughter, it felt okay, pedaling bow-legged was necessary though. Weight-wise it didn't hurt steering at all...but add 25 more lbs, and it may get more sluggish!

i'll take a spin with her tonight to see how she likes it.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

here she is...still plenty of room to grow..wife got pissed when i hucked a curb. but the little one got a giggle.

needless to say she was lovin it. lots of people asked about the seat and now i'm supposed to help a neighborly MILF install one for her son tomorrow. whee!


----------



## Goodshow Industries (Oct 13, 2007)

The Ibert is great. My problem now is when my child falls asleep, her neck just wanders and I need to use my left arm as a headrest.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Goodshow Industries said:


> The Ibert is great. My problem now is when my child falls asleep, her neck just wanders and I need to use my left arm as a headrest.


yeah, you just gotta scream in his/her ear and keep them awake till you get to where you're going. not optimal to say the least.


----------



## nucmedjim (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if this would work with a drop bar? I've got a Salsa
Casseroll I would like to try a setup like this on. I guess it would depend
on how wide my bars are.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

nucmedjim said:


> Does anyone know if this would work with a drop bar? I've got a Salsa
> Casseroll I would like to try a setup like this on. I guess it would depend
> on how wide my bars are.


i just measured the width of the ibert approximately where the drop bars would be, and it's around 13"....

but i doubt that this setup would work even if it were to fit...your torso would be bent too far forward; if, that is, you were to even put your hands on the bars while having your kid in the seat.

simple solution: get a new riser bar. of course that would mean getting new shifters and brake levers. sorry man...


----------



## nucmedjim (Sep 11, 2006)

misctwo said:


> i just measured the width of the ibert approximately where the drop bars would be, and it's around 13"....
> 
> but i doubt that this setup would work even if it were to fit...your torso would be bent too far forward; if, that is, you were to even put your hands on the bars while having your kid in the seat.
> 
> simple solution: get a new riser bar. of course that would mean getting new shifters and brake levers. sorry man...


hey, thanks. but don't worry. The Cass isn't the only ride in the stable. Mabye I'll
throw it on one of these and hit some single track:


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

nucmedjim said:


> hey, thanks. but don't worry. The Cass isn't the only ride in the stable. Mabye I'll
> throw it on one of these and hit some single track:


That redline has no rear brake is it a fixie?

The whole Ibert thing does not look very comfortable for the adult. Personaly I rather have the kid on the back. What's the advantage to having them up front?


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Maida7 said:


> That redline has no rear brake is it a fixie?
> 
> The whole Ibert thing does not look very comfortable for the adult. Personaly I rather have the kid on the back. What's the advantage to having them up front?


I find it much much easier to mount/dismount the bike with the seat upfront. also the weight is balanced more equally between the wheels which i think makes it a LOT safer to ride. last but not least it's a LOT more fun having them in front to interact!

I was concerned with my kid toggling the controls, but for the most part, she can't reach them.

one safety issue, is to not let them hold anything in their hand. endo = pain locker. simple rule, no big deal really...

the comfort thing is a good point, you're basically forced to ride somewhat upright, but if you can live with that, it's a very good carrier.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

I have a Weeride... very similar concept to the ibert, and I have found that a height adjustable seat post with bar mounted trigger is absolutely great from a safety point of view. It means when I'm taking off or stopping I can drop the seat and put both feet on the ground and then raise it to full riding height as soon as we are going. Makes for a much smoother ride for the lad.

b.


----------



## nucmedjim (Sep 11, 2006)

Maida7 said:


> That redline has no rear brake is it a fixie?
> 
> 
> > yeah, it was set up fixed in that pic from last winter. big fun.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

hey misctwo, how long is your stem there?
I just saw one of these on the 'bay and it's in my hometown so I'm thinking of grabbing it...

I'm running about a 70mm stem but with higher rise bars than you. (diabulous stem and bars)

Do you really ride around with the stinger on the bike without the seat itself?
Just a quick glance at their site makes it look like a guaranteed evisceration at your first failed log-hop...


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

byknuts said:


> hey misctwo, how long is your stem there?
> I just saw one of these on the 'bay and it's in my hometown so I'm thinking of grabbing it...
> 
> I'm running about a 70mm stem but with higher rise bars than you. (diabulous stem and bars)
> ...


hey my stem is 70mm with about a 10deg rise. my hi-rise bars are probably about 1" riser. if you get the seat and it doesn't fit, best thing is to just get a taller and/or longer stem.

yeah the stinger is pretty outrageous...i have never tried to nor will i ever try to ride the bike with a bare stinger pointing at my babymaker. thankfully it's easy enough to take off but it would not be feasable to think about mounting/dismounting it on a daily basis.

of course, it is easy to loosen the stinger and have the stinger still installed, but to spin it to point forward. not the most ideal solution but it works.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

stinger out front? give you a joust-pole... cool beans!!

sounds like this might work! I've got about 2 inches of spare steerer (above and below where the stem is now), so can run the stem a bit higher if necessary and the bars are 2" rise so no matter what it looks like I'll be able to make it fit.

Thanks!
Ian


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Single speed - so no shifters - Salsa MotoAce bar - wide and with a lot of bend - and a 90mm Thomson stem clear everything very nicely.

I will probably also try the Titec H-bar next. Wanted to buy it anyway.


----------



## bestromann (Jul 16, 2009)

misctwo said:


> ..... lots of people asked about the seat ......


:thumbsup: same as mine. Congratulations!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

My daughter is now jealous about having to ride herself.


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Hilarious pic, Curmy!

Here's an old shot of me and my young' un.










It's been over a year since I wrote my original iBert review here ( https://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/ibert-safe-t-seat-child-carrier-pro-review/ ) but my son still loves it. The only bad part is that he's almost outgrown it, now. But for over a year's worth of use, can't complain.

-g


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

gregg said:


> The only bad part is that he's almost outgrown it, now. But for over a year's worth of use, can't complain.
> 
> -g


just have yourself another kid, so you can get more mileage outta the ibert. :thumbsup:

gregg, that review you posted made me pull the trigger on the ibert over a year ago..thanks...


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Just got my daughter an iBert yesterday, and she absolutely loves it! Definitely a great purchase!


----------



## Sades (Oct 27, 2007)

At what age did you start using the Ibert? My daughter is 9 months, but is already 22lbs and 29 inches. She is also just starting to take her first steps. We have a trailer, but I am looking for something a little more convenient and interactive. We don't own a car, so we use the bike all the time.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Sades said:


> At what age did you start using the Ibert? My daughter is 9 months, but is already 22lbs and 29 inches. She is also just starting to take her first steps. We have a trailer, but I am looking for something a little more convenient and interactive. We don't own a car, so we use the bike all the time.


I have started riding when my son was 10 month, he was about 25 lb. He is 11 months in the picture above. I think the bigger concern is if neck is strong enough to handle helmet. I do ride without a helmet when with him (I am not obsessed about it on a bike path), but it is probably a must for the kid.

My son did not like riding in our Burley trailer at all. He is hooked on iBert by now.


----------



## Sades (Oct 27, 2007)

We do have a helmet that fits well, and she doesn't mind wearing it, though it makes her look like a little mushroom. Unfortunately right now I only have my Prophet for a bike, and I know you can't attach the ibert to a lefty. I have been looking for a HT anyway, since it sucks to pull the trailer with a coil shock on the rear!


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

http://www.ibertinc.com/safetytips/

As long as they can hold their head upright with a helmet, you're good, per their website.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Sades said:


> We do have a helmet that fits well, and she doesn't mind wearing it, though it makes her look like a little mushroom. Unfortunately right now I only have my Prophet for a bike, and I know you can't attach the ibert to a lefty. I have been looking for a HT anyway, since it sucks to pull the trailer with a coil shock on the rear!


I have bought Sette Shadow frame and assembled a singlespeed bike from parts I had laying around to carry the iBert. I do have an inordinate amount of spare parts, from forks to wheelsets, in my garage though... Will be my winter beater later on. 29er would have been better, but I only had 26er spare parts. Low standover on the DJ frame helps the iBert - I put the saddle low enough to easily reach the ground with both feet. Front fork is useful - I did ride with iBert on smooth singletrack without bumping the dude too much.

He learned to bend down when I get out of the saddle on climbs - and grunts with me .

I do pull the trailer with my Kona Coiler, works just fine with the optional QR axle attachment.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Goodshow Industries said:


> The Ibert is great. My problem now is when my child falls asleep, her neck just wanders and I need to use my left arm as a headrest.


I've done that too.


----------

